# New anemone open mouth



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey all,

I have what I think is a neon green long tentacle anemone

The day I bought him home on Sunday he was puffy and big but was hiding his mouth which I thought was normal

Starting yesterday his mouth was open and he ended up detaching from the rock he was on

I then read that these guys like to be on the sand bed so I moved him to a place in the tank with med flow on the sand and his mouth is now bigger than ever

I'm worried he's gonna die or something soon and I really don't want him to, colours are amazing

My tank is a 120

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0 
nitrate 10
Alkalinity 16
Salinity 1.026
Ph 8.3
Temp 77

Is he still acclimating or is the end?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

your ALK is pretty high. 12 is the upper limit - but around 8 is better. Unlikely the system it was in when you bought it was that high. I think a big ALK swing could cause this.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry my mistake, it’s 12 not 16, typo on my part


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

that's better for sure, but i would still want it lower. Do you know what the ALK was from where you bought it> Could be the difference that is upsetting it


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Not sure, got it from NAFB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you drip it before putting it into your tank?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

If it doesn't look better soon I'd look into ciprofloxacin treatment.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

corpusse said:


> If it doesn't look better soon I'd look into ciprofloxacin treatment.


or remove it completely. they can be very toxic.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

WiseGuyPhil said:


> or remove it completely. they can be very toxic.


Well you'd have to treat it in qt that much should be assumed when adding medication to a tank.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes of course, I don’t put meds in my display tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry. I what I meant to say to the fact that you shouldn't leave it in period as it is now.



corpusse said:


> Well you'd have to treat it in qt that much should be assumed when adding medication to a tank.


----------

